
The J Incunabulum (Remembering Ken Iverson, 2004) - jnordwick
http://keiapl.org/rhui/remember.htm#incunabulum
======
jnordwick
Here is also a very interesting discussion on Sayeret Lambda. Shai Berger's
(quoting his brother) are very good reading:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/sayeret-l...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/sayeret-
lambda/Oxffk3aeUP4)

E.g., the J parsing code written in a similar idiomatic way is some of the
most simple and beautiful I've seen:

[https://github.com/openj/core/blob/master/p.c](https://github.com/openj/core/blob/master/p.c)

